# Move multiple items at once



## etrnlwait (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi guys.

Just wondering if the ability to move multiple items on the same Scene is coming soon?

Sometimes I'd like to move my webcam somewhere else but I have to move the text as well so it makes it very annoying;

Thanks


----------



## etrnlwait (Sep 21, 2015)

Just bumping.


----------



## etrnlwait (Sep 22, 2015)

Once again.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Sep 23, 2015)

Please don't bump posts. You won't be winning any hearts with that. Adding useful information is ok (although I feel your issue is clear as it is..)


----------



## etrnlwait (Sep 23, 2015)

DoAGoldeneye said:


> Please don't bump posts. You won't be winning any hearts with that. Adding useful information is ok (although I feel your issue is clear as it is..


I don't fully agree with that... I hardly believe people will go to other pages to find requests/questions, and bumping it shows I still have interest in the issue... Given so many people post things here that they figure out by themselves later it makes sense to show that this is still ongoing.

Thank you for the feedback tho!


----------



## WilliamBarrows (Sep 23, 2015)

I think what Goldeneye means is to find a good balance, meaning bumping is okay aslong as you don't do it too often. (And if you do, it should be by adding new information, which isn't really possible in this case)

For now you can use "Edit Transforms..." to move things by a fixed amount. Not as convenient as dragging them all together, but currently the easiest way to make sure they're moved the same distance.

Also, I'm positive they'll further improve the way scenes work. Something I'd like to see personally is for "Edit Transforms..." to work on right-click more consistently. If nothing is selected and you right-click a source to go into "Edit Transforms..." it should let you edit the transforms of that source instead of giving you a greyed-out transforms editor because nothing is selected.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 7, 2015)

This has been suggested many times before and will probably be implemented eventually.

I believe the ability to move multiple sources was added in 0.12.0.

Also for reference: https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=327


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Oct 7, 2015)

> I believe the ability to move multiple sources was added in 0.12.0.



Nope



> unfortunately no other form of interaction currently takes advantage of that (notably the preview and the transformation window).


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 7, 2015)

Ah, I misinterpreted what he meant in that message, then.


----------



## Gol D. Ace (Nov 17, 2015)

This was actually a bug. With 0.12.1 it should work.

http://i.imgur.com/cAHD27E.png


----------

